# In desperate need of Pigeons!



## Danro (Jul 16, 2006)

My brittany is about 18 months old and I want to start to train him seriously. I've tried everything to get a hold of pigeons to start him on. I've tried trapping them, but with no success. I've checked all sorts of pigeon clubs but I don't want to spend big money. I've tried to find bird dog trainers in my area but also with no success. I thought about buying quail but I also don't want to spend alot of money. Does anyone know where to buy strong, CHEAP pigeons around the suburbs of Philadelphia?


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

nope i don't.

Don't think many people like pideons.

i'd buy the quial, cause they are the real thing.

also, if you have a pheastant farm near you or out of town, i would suggest going and buying one or two they work even better.


----------

